# New Ruger LCP Max



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

10+1 380.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> 10+1 380.


Yes, saw this....am very interested in this one.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just priced my favorite 380 self-defense load: $121.95 for 50 rounds of Gold Dot. 20 rounds were $61.95. I saw some no name FMJ for $27.98/50 rounds but not sure I would carry it. I saw this on ammoseek. I just lost all interest in getting another 380.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I just priced my favorite 380 self-defense load: $121.95 for 50 rounds of Gold Dot. 20 rounds were $61.95. I saw some no name FMJ for $27.98/50 rounds but not sure I would carry it. I saw this on ammoseek. I just lost all interest in getting another 380.


Yeah, it's very stupid, but I have quite a stash of .380 Auto.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice Thank you!!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Almost purchased one to test but decided to hold off. I have NO access to ANY .380 here and will wait before I append another caliber to my family. I liked the one I tested at our club and was really surprised at the way it handled for me.
*I too lost interest at getting back into .380 again but I really love the LCPII, LCP380 and LCP Max for pocket carry. I am now looking at resources for .380 range ammo and carry ammo.(can NOT find any source for FAIR prices)
*We have LCPII22LR's for training and have had GOOD luck with both of them. The LCP fills a void for pocket carry if one chooses to do so.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

During the warm weather months I prefer to carry my Ruger LC9s, mainly because it's chambered for the 9mm Luger round and its convenience for conceal carry.
The idea of using a smaller caliber version is a GREAT idea for training use. Low recoil and less muzzle flip will not scare the tarnation out of a 'new-to-guns-trainee' might experience with a larger caliber.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have thought they would have pretty good recoil. Interesting to hear that the recoil level is pretty low...


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

To me....the recoil is high for a 380. I am used to shooting the Bersa Thunder- but it weighs 2x as much as the Max.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> To me....the recoil is high for a 380. I am used to shooting the Bersa Thunder- but it weighs 2x as much as the Max.


Yea, I have a regular LCP, and it is not fun to shoot at all


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

My wife regularly shot the old LCP, and never complained about recoil. She has the Max now and likes it much better, mainly because it has real sights. Still doesn’t complain about recoil.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Enough already...
You guys are making it real hard to NOT buy a Max!!! I have been resisting the urge to get one of these babies.
*I have the LCP380 and the LCPII22LR and LOVE them. Both have been very good to us. Dependable, cycles all ammo we put through them and good for carry.
*My wife loves hers(it has been reliable since day one/she likes having the new sites) and I may just bite the bullet and get another. I love having a pocket gun just in case and these Ruger's for us have been good.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Shoot man......go on and do it 😃


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought I would check the size difference in the Ruger LCP Max 380 & my 9mm carry gun. Surprised me. My SIG P290RS 9mm is .07" narrower, .22" lower but .33" longer. Biggest difference is my SIG is 9.9 ounces heavier. Also it's 6 + 1.


----------

